# Easter



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Evening all,

We are at the municipal campsite in Alexandroupoli and have free wifi courtesy of the local community.

Usually Easter and Greek Orthodox Easter are two weeks apart but this year they fall on the same weekend.

So if you are or will be in Greece for Easter and the weather is good every Greek and his granny will be heading for the coast. My advice is get yourself set up at least Thursday before Good Friday whether you are wild camping or on a site.

Many Germans, Dutch and Belgians families spend Easter in Greece so be prepared for a busy weekend.

We are off to Crete on Sunday and plan to find a quiet spot on the coast for that weekend.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don 

you're making me jealous; we went to Crete a couple of times in the 80's (pre-motorhome, in self catering apartments), and have always wanted to go back & tour around. One week we had in the south west at Paleohora, a lovely spot. For us the starry nights were superb - no light pollution, a couple from London were in the next apartment, and they didn't believe that there were so many stars up there!


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Don on our way this weekend


----------

